# Firefox: grafica un po' fatiscente per AMD64

## fbcyborg

Uso linux ormai da tempo, e da un po' ormai sono su gentoo.

Fin'ora ho sempre utilizzato mozilla-firefox per navigare su internet, ma mi sono un po' stufato, ad essere sincero, di vedere le pagine internet un po' "disordinate".

Per esempio quando accedo su yahoo mail, la scritta "[Aggiungi - Modifica]" vicino al menu Cartelle si sovrappone al vicino pannello che contiene i bottoni "elimina", "spam" ecc... 

Altre volte invece ho dei campi di testo che sono troppo piccoli rispetto ai caratteri che sono presenti all'interno. Inutile dire che ho già smanettato (spero abbastanza) con la dimensione dei caratteri nelle preferenze.. Ma cmq è un problema di proporzioni che non vengono rispettate...

E' un problema risolvibile, o mi devo accontentare di firefox così com'è ????

EDIT:Architettura AMD 64 - Gentoo Linux per AMD64

----------

## X-Drum

ot?,

ma aspetta parli del rendering?

prova ad agire sui dpi ed installa i freefonts se non lo hai gia fatto

----------

## neryo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' un problema risolvibile, o mi tocca accontentarmi di firefox così com'è ????

 

non e' un problema sicuramente di firefox ma dei siti che non rispettano gli standard w3c.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ot?,
> 
> ma aspetta parli del rendering?
> 
> prova ad agire sui dpi ed installa i freefonts se non lo hai gia fatto

 

agendo sui dpi non succede nulla... freefonts installati

----------

## nick_spacca

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   
> 
> E' un problema risolvibile, o mi tocca accontentarmi di firefox così com'è ???? 
> 
> non e' un problema sicuramente di firefox ma dei siti che non rispettano gli standard w3c.

 

Questo si e' vero....pero' anche a me da parecchia noia vedere che con un programma indecente come IE questi siti si vedono alla perfezione, e SPESSO si vedono bene (magari non benissimo...) con OPERA, mentre firefox a volte addirittura crasha (io ad esempio non riesco a vedere il sito della sony...).

Badate bene, non e' una critica verso firefox che ritengo nettamente superiore a IE (ed anche opera, per lo meno come potenzialita'...) ma potrebbe essere una cosa buona cercare di "adattarsi" anche a quei siti che non "supportano propriamente" gli standard....(cosi' potrei finalmente togliere opera&co dalla mia gentoo-box   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Tutto questo ovviamente IMO!

Nick

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Questo si e' vero....pero' anche a me da parecchia noia vedere che con un programma indecente come IE questi siti si vedono alla perfezione, e SPESSO si vedono bene (magari non benissimo...) con OPERA, mentre firefox a volte addirittura crasha (io ad esempio non riesco a vedere il sito della sony...).
> 
> Badate bene, non e' una critica verso firefox che ritengo nettamente superiore a IE (ed anche opera, per lo meno come potenzialita'...) ma potrebbe essere una cosa buona cercare di "adattarsi" anche a quei siti che non "supportano propriamente" gli standard....(cosi' potrei finalmente togliere opera&co dalla mia gentoo-box  )
> 
> Tutto questo ovviamente IMO!
> ...

 

Ok, ma non è che per caso Opera sia a pagamento?

http://www.tuxcommunity.net/modules.php?name=Reviews&rop=showcontent&id=1

----------

## Onip

era disponibile in due versioni:

- a pagamento

- gratis, ma con pubblicità varie

adesso, da poco, è diventato completamente freeware ( e non free )

----------

## fbcyborg

che figata!!!!!

opera è davvero fico per quanto riguarda la grafica.. l'ho appena installato. e devo dire che si vede tutto con una grafica sicuramente più raffinata.

----------

## fbcyborg

qualcuno mi sa dire se e come sia possibile aggiungere al browser Opera una toolbar in cui ci siano i bottoni per accedere alle pagine web, come si fa con firefox?

----------

## Luca89

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  ma potrebbe essere una cosa buona cercare di "adattarsi" anche a quei siti che non "supportano propriamente" gli standard....(cosi' potrei finalmente togliere opera&co dalla mia gentoo-box   )
> 
> Tutto questo ovviamente IMO!
> 
> Nick

 

Io invece sono d'accordo con la scelta dei sviluppatori mozilla, c'è uno standard e va rispettato, non vedo perchè bisogna andare incontro ai webmaster che non hanno voglia di imparare.

----------

## Onip

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io invece sono d'accordo con la scelta dei sviluppatori mozilla, c'è uno standard e va rispettato, non vedo perchè bisogna andare incontro ai webmaster che non hanno voglia di imparare.

 

Sono assolutamente daccordo.

----------

## neryo

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Io invece sono d'accordo con la scelta dei sviluppatori mozilla, c'è uno standard e va rispettato, non vedo perchè bisogna andare incontro ai webmaster che non hanno voglia di imparare. 
> 
> Sono assolutamente daccordo.

 

idem!! gli standard si devono rispettare.. altrimenti senza regole e' un macello! Se una funzionalita' deve essere aggiunta la si valuta e se e' veramente utile si integra negli standard.. 

Cmq il sito http://www.sony.com/ lo vedo senza problemi..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nick_spacca

Io non dico che non bisogna + seguire le regole...ma semplicemente che se il 99% dei siti non segue queste dannatissime regole, o c'e' qualcosa che non va nelle regole, o nel 99% delle persone che producono i siti...in entrambi i casi io non vedo perfettamente le pagine (a volte semplicemente cazzatine, tipo un menu' lievemente spostato, altre volte sovrappone pulsanti rendendo impossibile il distinguerli...). Ora, visto che uno -penso- possa creare il proprio sito come gli pare e piace, e visto che IE *generalmente* (e guarda caso   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) riesce a vedere tutti questi siti correttamente, magari -e ribadisco magari- potrebbe essere comodo cercare anche in firefox, diciamo di "interpretare" questi "errori" in maniera migliore....

[OT] il sito globale sony viaggia bene, prova pero' questo....comunque li il prob non dovrebbe essere direttamente firefox, ma il plugin flash/java (non so quale dei due)[/OT]

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io invece sono d'accordo con la scelta dei sviluppatori mozilla, c'è uno standard e va rispettato, non vedo perchè bisogna andare incontro ai webmaster che non hanno voglia di imparare.

 

quoto in pieno anche io!

----------

## Onip

il vero problema è che troppa, ma veramente troppa, gente utilizza frontpage e dreamweaver per i propri siti personali. Recentemente ho sviluppato un sitarello per un esame e quando dovevo mettere su codice di altri puntualmente non passava la validazione... E se IE non li facesse vedere bene allora gli utonti se ne potrebbero anche accorgere, ma "siccome IL (purtroppo) browser li renderizza correttamente, allora il problema è del tuo firefox di m...a che non è all'altezza". L'aver portato l'informatica alle masse ha pro e contro...

----------

## neryo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> il vero problema è che troppa, ma veramente troppa, gente utilizza frontpage e dreamweaver per i propri siti personali. 

 

frontpage sono daccordo.. ma dreamweaver se usato da persone competenti produce codice valido anche in XHTML...  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

cmq la soluzione ci sarebbe: installare IE su linux!  :Very Happy: 

è una porcata, ma come soluzione è buona!

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> cmq la soluzione ci sarebbe: installare IE su linux! 
> 
> è una porcata, ma come soluzione è buona!

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## fbcyborg

beh.. l'avevo detto che era una porkata!    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   cmq la soluzione ci sarebbe: installare IE su linux! 
> 
> è una porcata, ma come soluzione è buona! 
> 
> 

 

Purtroppo questa e' la fine che devi fare se vuoi vedere alcuni siti   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Luca89

Bhe puoi anche cercare un sito alternativo o scrivere una e-mail all'admin.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Bhe puoi anche cercare un sito alternativo o scrivere una e-mail all'admin.

 

Non sempre esiste un sito alternativo per quello che cerchi purtroppo... (vedi per esempio i servizi di RossoAlice di cui si parla in un altro thread...)

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Bhe puoi anche cercare un sito alternativo o scrivere una e-mail all'admin.

 

cioè???

per ogni sito che no riesco a visualizzare correttamente, devo scrivere una mail all'admin del sito???????  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## X-Drum

e riempirlo di porcate magari..ahahaah

guarda te la metti via e riga (ovvero non ci pensi piu')

----------

## Luca89

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Bhe puoi anche cercare un sito alternativo o scrivere una e-mail all'admin. 
> 
> cioè???
> 
> per ogni sito che no riesco a visualizzare correttamente, devo scrivere una mail all'admin del sito???????   

 

Bhe non ci vedo niente di strano, anzi, dovrebbe pure ringraziarti che gli segnali la cosa.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhe non ci vedo niente di strano, anzi, dovrebbe pure ringraziarti che gli segnali la cosa. 

 

imho ti danno o dell'esaltato o ti mandano gentilemente a quel paese,

in linea di massima se ignorano l'esistenza di determinati standard

o browsers, se ne strafregano, tranne se non stiamo parlando di

grossi portali ma Portali o comunque siti che hanno un notevole

bacino d'utenza magari da difendere o ampliare, quelli si che le email

con segnalazioni e/o insulti li tengono in considerazione

----------

## fbcyborg

Dopo un bel po' di tempo ho deciso di riprendere le armi e di affrontare di nuovo questo problema... Ebbene, mi sono installato un bel chroot a 32 bit per il mio amd64 e indovinate un po? Emergendo firefox ho avuto l'onore e il piacere di navigare con una grafica tutt'altro che fatiscente... normalissima!  :Very Happy: 

Quindi, a quanto sembra, i sorgenti e i binari(firefox-bin) di firefox per l'amd64 non sono ottimi dal punto di vista della grafica. non resta altro che attendere che gli sviluppatori si occupino di firefox anche per le macchine a 64 bit.

----------

## lavish

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ebbene, mi sono installato un bel chroot a 32 bit per il mio amd64 e indovinate un po? Emergendo firefox ho avuto l'onore e il piacere di navigare con una grafica tutt'altro che fatiscente... normalissima! 
> 
> Quindi, a quanto sembra, i sorgenti e i binari(firefox-bin) di firefox per l'amd64 non sono ottimi dal punto di vista della grafica. non resta altro che attendere che gli sviluppatori si occupino di firefox anche per le macchine a 64 bit.

 

No, firefox-bin non ha nessun problema del genre. Te lo dico da web designer e da utente AMD64. Sarà un problema del tuo sistema, di qualcos'altro.. ma non di firefox-bin sicuramente  :Wink: 

Ciao!

// EDIT: se mi dai dei links ti faccio degli screenshots comparativi

----------

## fbcyborg

Mmh.. non saprei.. a me questo problema lo fa da sempre sui 64 bit. Se proprio firefox-bin mi da questo problema.. non saprei come risolvere!

EDIT: ecco delle screenshot:

Ecco firefox-bin a 64 bit, come vedete le barre in alto sono più chiare. E' proprio diverso dal successivo:

ff64(bin).

Ecco invece il firefox compilato su chroot a 32 bit: ff32bit. Come vedete è tutto bello precisto, se non per le fasce laterali che gradirei di più se fossero occupate dalla pagina web, sempre sia possibile, invece che vederle di una tinta unita.

----------

## ercoppa

a me capita che alcuni siti visti con firefox su gentoo si vedano male (caratteri piccolissimi, bottoni sovrapposti) invece con firefox du winzoz si vedono correttamente

P.s. le impostazioni sono le stesse

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, quindi hai il mio stesso problema.. Confermi che su amd64 firefox non sia al top!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Boh ragazzi.. non so che dirvi.. secondo me è un problema del sistema perchè da me è perfetto. Vi posto un mio screenshot.

Da in alto a sinistra in senso orario:

firefox-bin @ 32bit

ie6 @ 32bit

mozilla @ 64bit

konqueror @ 64bit

http://img320.imageshack.us/my.php?image=browsersrendering2nt.png

----------

## GiRa

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> [OT] il sito globale sony viaggia bene, prova pero' questo....comunque li il prob non dovrebbe essere direttamente firefox, ma il plugin flash/java (non so quale dei due)[/OT]

 

Lo vedo da dio su AMD64.

Mi pareva di ricordare che Opera rispetta più standard di firefox.... boh...

----------

## lavish

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Mi pareva di ricordare che Opera rispetta più standard di firefox.... boh...

 

Sono sicuro che i browsers che superano l'acid test sono quelli basati su KHTML (tipo konqueror >= 3.5), mentre quelli basati su geko ancora non ci riescono. Opera non ricordo se riesce a passare il test, ma mi pareva di no... potrei sbagliarmi  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Booh!!!  :Neutral: 

beati voi!!! io ho seguito alla lettera la guida e mi è sembrata l'unica strada anche se speravo in qualche alternativa.. e la grafica è incasinata come avete visto nelle screenshot. Riemergere firefox??? (bin???)

----------

## neon

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sono sicuro che i browsers che superano l'acid test sono quelli basati su KHTML (tipo konqueror >= 3.5), mentre quelli basati su geko ancora non ci riescono. Opera non ricordo se riesce a passare il test, ma mi pareva di no... potrei sbagliarmi 

 Dici bene, ad oggi solo Safari e Konqueror passano quel test.

Io avevo problemi con i font delle pagine prima di aver configurato il giusto DPI del monitor e di aver installato i corefonts

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho provato a dare un'occhiata alle impostazioni del dpi ma in entrambi i firefox (quello a 64 bit e quello in chroot a 32) è impostato a 96. Come ripeto, solo sul chroot a 32 bit, il firefox non ha alcun difetto di visualizzazione. Possibile che solo io abbia firefox in questo stato per quanto riguarda quello a 64 bit?

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian)

----------

